# :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...chKit


_Modified by ECS Tuning - Sales at 1:45 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

i am going to purchase this soon.. i swear.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

does this clutch kit work with 2.0?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_does this clutch kit work with 2.0?

Yes it does!


----------



## turbs01 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Please tell me this will last thru the end of January...I need this so bad and I have to wait on tax money


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (turbs01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbs01* »_Please tell me this will last thru the end of January...I need this so bad and I have to wait on tax money









The sale should continue through the end of January and possibly longer!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

This kit is still on sale and with *FREE SHIPPING !!!*


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

We just dropped the price *again* and still with *FREE SHIPPING !!!*
*$339.95*


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Still on?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (JOSHFL420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOSHFL420* »_Still on? 

Yes, the sale is still going on.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KAOTIC20thGTI (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Will this work on 20AE i need a clutch bad!!!!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (KAOTIC20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KAOTIC20thGTI* »_Will this work on 20AE i need a clutch bad!!!!!

Unfortunately this kit will not work with the 20th, however we do offer a few different solutions for the 6 speed O2M that can be found here:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...lutch


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

HOLY CRAP GOOD DEAL!!! I just replaced a clutch, pp, tob, and new dual mass flywheel for a customers 03 tdi and it was 1100.00 in parts alone! The flywheel was 583.00 clutch disk 183.00 pp 175.00 then the bolts and the tob. !!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (Slimjimmn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jian (May 14, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Ordered mine yesterday, should have it next week, and installed by the end of this month.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (Jian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jian* »_Ordered mine yesterday, should have it next week, and installed by the end of this month. 


Excellent, thanks for the order!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

anyone have this kit and care to tell their impressions?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Here are a few quotes from other sale threads across the vortex for this kit:

_Quote, originally posted by *Ronisonce* »_Kit is installed, No chatter whatsoever.. the kit is great, feels like a new car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to ECS again


_Quote, originally posted by *filthwagen* »_just put my stage 1 in. its like night and day, thanks for a very affordable kick butt product!!


_Quote, originally posted by *Chuckadian* »_Just got back from having mine installed. Feels great!! So much better than stock, if anyone is on the edge with this kit, dont hesitate, its worth the money!


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedjetta* »_this clutch is worth every penny i am putting down 240 tq to the wheels and no slippage with close to 70 passes at the strip plus three years of daily driving


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

do you have a clutch special for a Turbo S ???


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (1.8TTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TTURBO* »_do you have a clutch special for a Turbo S ???























We do have a few options available for the 6 speed transmissions that can be viewed here:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...lutch


----------



## 1 2 punch (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

will this work for a tdi? alh


_Modified by 1 2 punch at 6:12 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (1 2 punch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 2 punch* »_will this work for a tdi? alh

Yep!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetbug (Aug 30, 2006)

would it work for an 06 new beetle 2.5?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (jetbug)*

i just went turbo with my 2.0. I have a feeling this kit will be in order real soon.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## biltpa (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

will this kit work for b5 passat?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (biltpa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biltpa* »_will this kit work for b5 passat?

Unfortunately this kit will not, however we do have a few other options that can be found here:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...lutch


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just ordered mine. Looking forward to getting this in and being able to take advantage of the boost.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

kit arrived and looks great. I am mid way through the install so I will be sure to post up my thoughts after it is all broken in.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Sounds great, we'll look forward to your feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cipher7 (Jul 16, 2007)

Can you give me an idea what shipping and any potential custom charges would be to Toronto, Canada.
You can PM me if you prefer.
Thank you


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (cipher7)*

PM Sent!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

how uch longer will this go one for?...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

This sale should be running for awhile longer still.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steel_beetle (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

just bought today wooo!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (steel_beetle)*

Thanks for the order!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

longest sale ever


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (bugasm99)*

Now $329.95 shipped !!!


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Ordered mine last week and got it in the mail, can't wait to install it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (ginanana)*

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shahram177 (Aug 5, 2003)

Damn me and my wife being good wit our cars and not wearing out the clutches at 60k miles!
Damn us to hell!
Ok I'll get one in the fall when I have cash.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

I've had mine installed for a few weeks now and I love it! Highly recommended


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (ginanana)*

Thanks for the feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Price lowered to *$324.95 with FREE SHIPPING !!!*


----------



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I would definitely buy one if it fits a turbo s, 6 speed transmission...
why don't you put a price like this for our cars








I know many here would appreciate it


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

This kit is for the 5 speed cars only.
We do have options available for the 6 speed, however they are somewhat limited (stock and stage 3) and the pricing is a bit higher than this kit.
All of our options for the 6 speed cars (and 5 speed) can be found here:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...reply


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Price Drop !!!
*Now $314.95 with free shipping !!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

just popping in to remind everyone that this is a great kit. I have been running this on my AEG Turbo for over a year now with no issues what-so-ever. Everything you need is included for quicker revs and a stronger clutch ... at a great price.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words and feedback Josh!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PixieStix5spd (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

darn the agressive advertising campaign and both Stage 1 kits being out of stock when when my transmission\differential blow up!
























_Modified by HarlequinPixie at 4:24 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We should have these kits back in stock and ready to ship out the middle of next week. I do apologize for the delay on things, but we are working on getting them back in stock asap.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharieffaid (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

ECS stage 1 clutch kit has 2 options, 14lb flywheel and 20.5lb flywheel, i've heard about clutch chatter noise with lighter flywheels, so if i wanna element this noise i should go for 20.5lb flywheel right? or what? ....how much does the stock flywheel weighs anyway?
thank you


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

If you would like to avoid any flywheel chatter, then yes, going with the 20.5 lb flywheel would be the best choice. The 14 lb flywheel does not always chatter, but it will vary from car to car... some people report chatter with the 14 lb kit and others do not.
The stock dual mass flywheel is about 23 lbs, so the 20.5 lb kit is slightly less weight, but does not cause any flywheel chatter.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I wish my car was manual







I need to do somehting fun to it, too make her faster


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (mspastrygurl)*

I know I keep saying it.... I will eventually buy one, but after 100,000 miles (70k @ 20psi) my stock clutch is still holding. I want to kill the stocker bad. but eh. 
I think its my next purchase though


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trex2400 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Are the 20.5 LB kits in stock now?
What is the shipping time to Renton, WA?
What do you recommend looking for and/or replacing when putting your kit in (leaking seals? etc.).
Are most clutch forks good to go, or should they be inspected carefully for cracks, etc., before reinstalling?
Any special greases, threadlockers required to install this kit?
Any other maintenance that should be done at the same time (I read something about a lower timing belt).
Should the TO bearing always be against the pressure plate fingers on these cars (I have a AEG/O2J 98 Beetle)? It seems that the slave cylinder pushrod always puts some pressure on the fork even when the clutch pedal is up. Want to make sure this isn't a problem and might burn up my new clutch way too early when installed. I kinda thought the slave cylinder pushrod should retract all of the way when the clutch pedal was released. I have a brand new slave cylinder installed and bled.
Are there any threads on this board your recommend for clutch replacement walkthroughs? Last time I replaced a clutch was 20 years ago on my 69 Camaro.
I read about a timing mark missing from some replacement flywheels. Is that the case with your kits, and does one have to be marked on the flywheel by the installer?
My beetle is currently dead due to a badly slipping clutch.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (trex2400)*

The 20.5lb kits are currently in stock and ready to ship, most orders placed before 3pm (EST) will ship the same day. Using the free shipping (UPS ground) you are looking at about 5 days transit time from OH to WA.
As far as other replacement parts go, it will vary quite a bit from car to car depending on mileage and how the car has been maintained. It certainly never hurts to take a look at some of the seals for leaking, but again, it's really difficult to determine that without having things apart.
The clutch forks should be just fine, typically that is not a wear item and I can't say I've heard of anyone replacing them. The bolts included with the kit are OEM stretch bolts that have thread locker already applied from the factory, so you should not need anything else.
The slave will need to keep some slight pressure to ensure the throwout fork and slave are aligned properly, so there will always be some touching of the bearing on the pressure plate.
There are several DIY's in the Mk4 FAQ thread that can be found here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1835863
The principal will be the same for the New Beetle, so they certainly should be of some help. The most difficult part is typically getting everything removed. Once that is done, the installation process is pretty straight forward and not too difficult.
As far as timing marks go, you should be able to use the crank pulley timing marks as our flywheel also does not have timing marks.
Thanks and let us know if you have any other questions!
[email protected]


----------



## trex2400 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Thanks Jon, for the super fast reply. You answered all of my questions, a feat in itself. I will place an order by Friday. Meanwhile I'll get busy on the hard part of the job so I can just install it when I get it.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Sure thing, more than happy to help out. We'll look forward to your order and let us know if you have any other questions.
Thanks for the kind words!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trex2400 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Just placed ECS ORDER #151104! Hopefully it will get in UPS's hands today so it can travel some of those five days over the weekend.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trex2400 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Got my clutch just as Jon said in five business days! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Parts look great.
Got the flywheel on after marking the TDC mark (easy to do when you line the old one on top of the new).
Torque specs were somewhat hard to find and did differ on a few sites. I found some info on the ECS site that jibed with some on this board. I tried the 44 FT/LB (60 nm) +1/4 turn spec, but after torquing gradually and evenly to 44 FT/LB and trying to go another 1/4 turn from there, I stopped as I though I woulld snap them off at the torque required to get them another 1/4 turn. I stopped at 51 FT LBs, which I hope will be OK. (If someone knows better, please let me know).
Jon--I was at the point of installing the clutch disk and pressure plate when I "test fit" the ECS alignment tool (has a #1095 on the end) into the crankshaft recess. No go! I did some measuring, and this is what I found out:
My engine's (AEG) crankshaft recess had two diameters. at the end of the crankshaft is a .824 Diameter X .750 deep hole, at the bottom of which is a .750 Diameter hole that extends approx another .250 into the end of the cranshaft. I measured the diameter of the ECS alignment tool and it measures .778 diameter--won't even fit in the smaller hole in the crankshaft end. I didn't measure the shaft on the transmission, but the ECS clutch plate splines mated perfectly with the shaft. Perhaps I was sent the wrong alignment tool? Please check into this, Jon, and get back with me.
On a side note, the new throwout bearing is very loose on the transmission guide tube. Anyone know what kind of sloppiness is allowed between the T/O bearing and the guide tube? I'd gues there's a good 1/32nd difference between the O/D of the guide tube and the I/D of the T/O bearing. I measured the O/D of the guide tube (P/N 02A 141 180A supposedly per ETKA) and it was 1.218" diameter. Anytone know what it should be before replacement? Maybe I'll start a new topic on this, as more enquiring minds than mine might want to know.
Thanks. 


_Modified by trex2400 at 2:00 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (trex2400)*

Awesome, glad to hear things made it there quickly!
As far as the alignment tool goes, it sounds like it was extremely close from the numbers you have listed. I'd suspect the anodizing could add that and may just require a little bit of force to slide in. I'll double check some that we have available and see if there is an issue though.
It sounds like everything else is good to go and we'll look forward to hearing your feedback once you get a few miles on the kit.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
[email protected]


----------



## trex2400 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Got it in and it works as advertised!







The 20.5 LB flywheel definitely is chatter-free. Thanks for the great kit and the great price! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only problem I had was with the alignment tool, but I got it to work. Not sure how many New Beetles have gotten this kit, or maybe my crankshaft was an odd one. Anyway, I'm working with customer service to find out what's up with that. All in all, highly recommended! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by trex2400 at 7:11 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent, glad to hear you got things installed so quickly and are happy with the kit!
Thanks again and let us know if you need anything else!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbosric (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

So will this clutch kit fit my 6 speed turbo s?
OEM Luk Clutch Kit-240mm ES#2357
oh and it doesn't come with a flywheel doest it?
my clutch took a poo on me today!


----------



## zappa26 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (turbosric)*

Sounds like from above the kit is only for 5speeds. They have kits for 6speeds but those are limited to Stock and Stage 3.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbosric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbosric* »_So will this clutch kit fit my 6 speed turbo s?
OEM Luk Clutch Kit-240mm ES#2357
oh and it doesn't come with a flywheel doest it?
my clutch took a poo on me today!









The clutch listed at the top of this page is for 5 speed cars only, however the ES# you posted (es2357), is the OEM replacement clutch kit for 6 speed cars. A flywheel is not included, but also available (es4437).
Unfortunately the options available for the 6 speed are slightly more expensive and the selection is somewhat limited, but the stock components do hold up pretty well.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so this is the whole kit?
clutch, pp, and flywheel?
if not what does it include?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Correct, this is the entire kit (clutch, pp and flywheel) along with the associated hardware for installation.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

and the whole kit is 320? or just the additional flywheel? If its only the flywheel then how much is the whole kit including the flywheel?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

The entire kit is $314.95 shipped (14lb) and includes:
# Lightweight steel ECS flywheel
# Sachs clutch pressure plate
# Sachs clutch disc
# Sach's OEM throw out bearing
# OEM flywheel bolts
# ECS Installation tool 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

great thank you so much! thats a great deal! im going to have to check out some of your other sales!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_how uch longer will this go one for?...

1-4-09
hopefully i will be getting this after christmas but im not sure since i might not be getting my upgraded ko4 till later.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The sale on the clutch kits should carry on for awhile after the end of the Holiday Sale, we do not have a set end date for the clutch kit sales.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

just placed an order for clutch kit and a bunch of other stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbosric (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

ok so i'm goin to be buying a clutch kit by the end of this week!
what clutch kit will fit my 03 6-speed turbo s beetle?
i just wanna make sure i'm getting the right one!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbosric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbosric* »_ok so i'm goin to be buying a clutch kit by the end of this week!
what clutch kit will fit my 03 6-speed turbo s beetle?
i just wanna make sure i'm getting the right one!

The 6 speed cars are listed on the site, but the options are not as plentiful as the 5 speed cars. The OEM replacement kit can be found here for the 6 speed cars:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...reply
es2357 is the clutch kit, but does not include a new flywheel. You would also need es4437 to replace the stock dual mass flywheel. We also have a Stage 3 flywheel available (9 lbs. aluminum), however you will notice quite a bit of chatter with the 9 lb flywheel.
If your mods consist of the standard bolt on's (chip, intake, exhaust, etc...) the stock replacement will hold really well.
All kits on the website are noted for 6 speed applications.


----------



## turbosric (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

thanks again for everything i will place the order this weekend!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Sure thing, more than happy to help out! Thanks again, we will look forward to your order and let us know if you have any other questions.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Just got this in the car up and running and i would highly recommend it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order and feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

orders mine today!!!!








ECS has some great products at great prices!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

